# Which devp'ts are ON swimmable beaches?



## hibbert6 (Jun 14, 2005)

We're looking at purchasing a T/S on any of the islands, but want to buy at a complex that is either right on, or, say within 100 yards of, a swimmable /maybe snorkel-able beach.  Please share your knowledge!   (Unfortunately, we can't afford Marriott or Westin...)  Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Dollie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Poipu Point, Kauai might meet your criteria*

Dave, 

Poipu Point on Kauai is right on the ocean and within a very short walk to Shipwrecks Beach.  If you go to their website, http://www.kauaiembassy.com/, select The Resort oval, then select Resort Virtual Tours on the left.  After the initial load, select The Point.  You can then view the buildings and ocean front.  If you "stand" with the buildings behind you and "move" to your left, you will see Shipwreck beach, a short walk away.  If you put the cursor over the beach, a red rectangle will appear with "Take a stroll to Shipwrecks Beach", click here and you'll get a view of the beach back to Poipu Point.  There are many other beaches within a short distance.  You might seach for Mahaulepu Beach (actually three beaches, Gillin"s, Kawailoa Bay, and Haula Beach, make up this beach).  Its also part of the virtual tour (another red rectangle from Shipwrecks Beach).  Another is Poipu Beach Park.

Dollie


----------



## hotmike98 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would not consider Shipwreck beach to be swimmable.  There's a reason it got that name, and a reason they have such a huge pool at the Hyatt that fronts it.  Poipu Beach Park is very swimmable and has great snorkeling, but you would need to drive (3 minutes, but a long walk over the hill with all your beach gear) from EVR.  Lawaii Beach Resort is directly across the street from a pretty beach, but I have no been in the water there, maybe someone else knows.

Napili One is within 100 yards of Napili Beach (so is Gardens of West Maui?) which is very swimmable and has great snorkeling.  Neither of these resorts have ocean views, but are as close as you can get without a view.   There are a couple of t/s resorts in Kahana area on Maui--Ocean Front, with a beach, but not the kind of protected cove that makes for great snorkeling.  Never stayed in Kihei, maybe others can comment.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 14, 2005)

*The Whaler*

The Whaler on Kaanapali in Maui is on a great swimmable beach - although it may be in the range of Marriott or Westin in price.
Babs


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2005)

Lawai Beach Resort is, as stated, right on the beach.  Detractors will say the 1st part of the water is rocky, and it is, except for a 20 ft wide coridor, which is obvious.  It is also the 2nd best snorkling beach on Kauai, and the best on the sunny south side.  Many many species of fish, + rays,+ sea turtles and the occasional monk seal.  The beach is relatively slim especially at high tide, but more frequently usable than the beaches in the North.  We generally use the adjacent grassy fron of the Beach House Restaurant.

FWIW shipwreck beach is a great area for experienced surfers but known as dangerous otherwise.  Many submerged large boulders in the surf.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Check out One Napili Way on Maui*

The resort is very close to the beach, is makai (ocean side of the road) and has three bedroom units.  You can see pictures at www.onenapiliway.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2005)

hotmike98 said:
			
		

> I would not consider Shipwreck beach to be swimmable.  There's a reason it got that name, and a reason they have such a huge pool at the Hyatt that fronts it.  Poipu Beach Park is very swimmable and has great snorkeling, but you would need to drive (3 minutes, *but a long walk over the hill with all your beach gear*) from EVR.  …


That's only true if you take the long way to Poipu Beach Park (along the road).  The paved walking trail (through the Poipu Kai development) is straighter, shorter, and bypasses the hill.  It puts you at Poipu beach right in front of the Boogie board area, by the Nihi Kai condos.

The surf at Shipwreck Beach makes Shipwreck a mediocre swimming beach, but an excellent boogie boarding beach and beginner surfing beach (but not for complete neophyte surfers).  If you have kids for whom those types of activities are more appealing, Shipwreck may be a better choce than Poipu.

Snorkeling is marginal at Shipwreck - the beach in front of Lawai Beach is by far the best for snorkeling.  The area at Lawai Beach is not particularly good for swimming; Poipu Beach is really the only place that has good swimming in that area of Kaua`i.  

The timeshare projects that front on Poipu beach are the new Marriott and Nihi Kai.  Within the Nihi Kai project, only about two or three condos are timeshare, so Nihi Kai units are hard to find.  All of the units at Nihi Kai are fixed weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Napili beach is by far the most beautiful on Maui*

I should have added that One Napili Way is just 100 feet away from Napili Beach, the most beautiful beach on Maui.  The resort sells its weeks on its site and we saw them in person.  They do not charge outrageous prices, have eoy weeks for a very reasonable price that they sell directly from their website.  There aren't a variety of prices--just two, annual and eoy.  The units are gorgeous.  We are smitten.  You won't get a half-price heli ride for stopping by, they just show you the unit and say, "do you like it, do you want it?"


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 14, 2005)

*Swimmable beachs in Kauai...*

Lawai Beach Resort, as previously mentioned, fronts a very good snorkling location. The sand beach is small, but usually not too crowded. Not much shade and its a pretty rocky entrance to the water except for one wide spot through the coral. 

The Kauai Marriott fronts a wide sand beach on a bay.  Easily swimmable, no large waves or rocky coral. Great for kids. As a result of no coral, there is also little to no snorkling to see fish and other wildlife. 

Plenty of shade and lounge chairs just off the sand under the palms.

There is some snorkling at the north end of the bay near the bay exit. The water can be pretty choppy out there and there won't be many snorklers. 

...Mark


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 14, 2005)

what other resorts on maui have great swimmable beaches


----------



## Luanne (Jun 14, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> what other resorts on maui have great swimmable beaches


 
Maui Prince, but that's not a timeshare developement.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.onenapiliway.com/map1.htm
This map shows condos along the most beautiful, swimmable, sunbatheable (new word), beach on Maui.  Gardens at West Maui is across the street from Napili and is very reasonably priced on the resale market.

Kapalua beach is the second prettiest beach but I don't know where to find that map with resorts listed like this one.

Honestly, for $8,950 for eoy, One Napili Way is a bargain.  I am a cheap person, very, very cheap, and this is within most budgets.  If you go every year, it's easy math because it is twice the eoy. 

Check it out and let me know what you think.  You will not find any weeks resale because they resell weeks for the owners for the price they originally paid minus $800.00.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 14, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> what other resorts on maui have great swimmable beaches


Just like Luanne said, there are tons of resorts on great beaches in Maui, just not many TIMESHARE resorts


----------



## hibbert6 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Thank You!*

You guys are awesome!  Thanks for all of the great information & advice.  With these low airfares available, maybe we'll go check these places out this summer!  Again, thank you all.
Dave


----------



## daventrina (Jun 16, 2005)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> what other resorts on maui have great swimmable beaches


Embassy Maui, Westin Ka anapali, Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Sands of Kahana, Kahana Beach Vacation Club, Honolani, Valley Isle Reort are all OF on Maui


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Your choice is not easy to find*

When we were recently in Hawaii, we stopped by a Timeshare Resales office in Lahaina to find out if there were any resales at the Marriott to compare prices with the developer and the resale market.  We spoke with a very low key, patient salesman who may give you his honest opinion what the best beaches are on any of the Islands for swimming mainly and some snorkeling too.  He should know all the beaches there and not be too biased since he is not a timeshare owner.  The fellow's name was Gordon Gates and he is there three times a week.  The Broker in Charge is Mark Mullen but we never talked to him.  Gordon looked all the resorts up for us and wrote the resale prices down too.  His phone number is 1-800-923-7700 or 1-808-667-7773.

http://www.timeshareresaleshawaii.com/

There are quite a few timeshare resales offices, we noticed later but I would contact him again if we were interested in buying a resale unless you use eBay or any of these type of web pages.

We went to see all the Marriott timeshares this time but we also stopped by older timeshare resorts on all four Islands to see if they were on the ocean and what the beaches were like.  We drove all the way to One Napili Way in Maui since one TUGger here highly recommended this resort and the beautiful beach for snorkeling (what we are mainly interested in) but we never found it as we drove to the end of that road.  We also stopped by the Lawaii Beach Resort in Kauai at Poipu and the beach is right across the road.  We saw people snorkeling there but it is a very tiny beach.  I like the beach better in front of the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club for swimming and snorkeling and we saw people surfing too.  However, you have to drive from the one resort to the other.  If I were you, I would talk with this salesman to find out what Island to focus on.  It is very hard to find a timeshare resort on a nice sandy beach where you also can go snorkeling.  There are some available but they are most likely the Hotel chain type of timeshare resorts because they have the very best locations.  Good luck.  If I were you, I would rent first.  Here is a not too expensive condo rental right on a beautiful sandy beach.  

http://www.menehuneshores.com/index.html

It is practically next to the Maui Schooner and the Maui Sunset where we have owned a timeshare unit well over 20 years but that would not be for you since it is definitely not a beach for swimming because it has a reef.  We use the beach for walking mainly and snorkel almost every day at Ulua Beach in Wailea seven miles away.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Correction!*

This is the resort I meant to give you because of the very nice beach which is called Sugar Beach:

http://www.sugarbeachresort.net/

Menehuni Shores doesn't have a beach in front of the resort either but to the right of the resort.  I always get these two resorts mixed up.  Both are in Kihei but neither one is a timeshare condo resort, I believe but they have rental units on or next to a nice sandy beach.    I quickly checked the Trip Advisor and this one has some good reviews.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone stay at kahana falls ? sands does not have ac correct ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Some of the Sands do have a/c but not all.  It would be necessary for the oceanview units because late afternoon and again when the sun sets, those units would heat up a little.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 18, 2005)

Are there any owners of One Napili Way that could provide some of their opinions of the resort, location, etc.?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 18, 2005)

*Timeshare Beaches*

Embassy Poipu is not on a beach--I own there.
Lawai Beach is across the street from a beach, not on it.--I stayed there.
Not all Sands of Kahana units facing the ocean have AC--I stayed there.
One NaPali Way is not on a beach.  I visited there.

Sterling


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 18, 2005)

Kauai Kid -  One NaPali Way is not on a beach. I visited there.

How far from the beach is One NaPali Way and what is your opinion of the resort?  Is it in a good location overall?


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 18, 2005)

if i cant get a timeshare on the beach with ac. what are the best hotels on maui ?


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll only speak of places I have stayed - there are so many others so keep asking...

In Wailea - Grand Wailea is great if your ready for lots of people.  Beautiful grounds pools beach views.  Four Seasons is spectacular and right next door.  Has great restaurants, grounds and impecable service.  The Kea Lani is beautiful - haven't stayed there but had breakfast there last month.  After seeing it I realize that I am going to stay there for a couple of nights.  Sometime...  

In Kihei - the Mana Kai condominiums are on a lovely beach - they have a nice little pool with bbq's as well.  We had fantasies of purchasing a condo there but had to re-evaluate and bought a timeshare at the Whaler instead.  Much easier on the pocketbook.  Teeny units - but GREAT views.

In Kaanapali - you can rent units at the Whaler through Aston hotels or through owners (searching online...).  Some units are timeshare, some privately owned and some are owned by Aston.  Great long beach.

Napili Kai Beach Club is a great property on a GREAT beach.  Nice relaxed beachy hawaiian feel.  We eat breakfast there and will stay there soon - it is just too picturesque.  We have friends that go to Maui every summer for two weeks and stay there each time.  I thought they were nuts until I saw the property.  I can see why now...

Try Priceline (after researching on BiddingforTravel) for great rates.  I got a room for my golfing husband a room at the Mariott Wailea for $140 a night last month using them.

Happy hunting, Babs


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jun 18, 2005)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> How far from the beach is One NaPali Way and what is your opinion of the resort?  Is it in a good location overall?



I don't know what your definition of a resort is.....but One Napili Way is a small converted condo complex, I would not call it a "resort" in the terms that one would think of a resort...like the Westin or Marriott.  

It is located about 1 block from the ocean front, it is in an area called Napili, near Kapalua, there a lot of smaller, older hotel-motels and condo complexes in the area but not a real busy touristy area like Keihi or Kaanapali. 

With Maui, it all depends what you are looking for, to purchase there without visiting would not be a good decision, ask 5 people about what area they like on Maui...and you will get 5 different answers, even what you would call a "swim able beach" can be subject to different opinions.

Good Luck


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2005)

We just stayed at Gardens at West Maui, a great resort that I bought sight unseen from a resale website, which is across the street from Napili Kai.  

Napili Kai is a beautiful resort that is rental only, as noted in the post ahead of this one.  We talked to some people who were staying there and they visit every year and get the same oceanview unit.  They had their little dog with them and that was just one of the benefits of staying at Napili Kai.  

About One Napili Way:  We don't own yet, but we are going to buy a week at the resort.  We took the tour in person and loved it.  The developers are two Christian men who despise timeshare giants and think that timeshare is generally a great idea.  They buy back weeks for just $800.00 less than the owner originally paid.  They are able to sell the weeks again, very quickly, because they have a sign on the road by the resort with the prices listed.  We were very impressed and there are reviews on this site and on redweek.com.  The resort is just yards from the beach.  It's Five-Star with II.  The maintenance fees are low.  The units are not air conditioned, but there are fans and a nice breeze.  I hope they don't think I am trying to sell them.  It is just nice to see such a nice resort for a great price and low MF's.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 18, 2005)

*One Napali*

Riverdees:  My idea of an ideal Hawaii resort is one where you can see both the ocean and the mountains and it sits right on a swimmable beach, ie walk out your front door and there is the beach.  One NaPali Way does not have a view of the mountains, only a peek at the ocean, and to get to a beach you go up the street half a block and then down a pathway to the beach.  

I still haven't found the idea Hawaiian resort that I can afford.

Sterling


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2005)

*That's why I have to settle for Napili Way*

A agree that the ideal would be to be ocean front and have a view of the mountains.  That sounds like a high rise, though, and then you cannot walk out of your door onto the beach.

I saw a comment about Napili Way not being a resort.  When I think of resort, I think of a spa and swimming pool, and One Napili Way has that.  I know some people like miniature golf, clubhouse with games and pool table, and activities (that always turn out to be boring or a sales presentation).  Those things do not appeal to us on Maui, especially now that the kids are grown.  I wonder what amenities we would really miss that I am forgetting, if we bought at Napili Way.

What amenities do you look for in a resort?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 19, 2005)

I always thought that a resort is a place where you hang around and enjoy all the luxurious amenities but if you like to go and see the Island and do some tours too, a less luxurious resort (so long it is clean and comfortable) would make much more sense to me unless money is no object at all.  You cannot be at two places at the same time.  JMHO.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 19, 2005)

For me it is comfortable rooms with ac and location, location , location.

I want to look out on the water and walk on to the beach.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 19, 2005)

jjking42, if I were you, I would check the luxurious hotels in Wailea or at the Ka'anapali beach.  We prefer Wailea because it is less busy and congested on the roads and I love the beaches and coves there.  The timeshares you desire, are available but they are pricey.

I am still completely puzzled about the prices that people have posted here about the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas for $79,900 for ONE single week while we got a brochure from a Westin sales lady where she wrote the prices down of $48,900 for a 2 bd. Ocean View and $33,900 for a 1 bd. OV.  She also said that this phase was almost completely sold out if we wanted the larger units.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=758

She did not tell us that it was for an EOY purchase nor did she write it down.  My husband doesn't recall her saying either that it was for an EOY week but it must be that way.  They were going to send us a package from the main office but we never received it but we would not be interested anyway at such ridiculous prices!  Now the prices at the Marriott Resorts, we visited, look reasonable in comparison to the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas.

When we stayed at the Waiohai Beach Club at Poipu beach, we went to see the Lawai Beach Resort which is not far away.  The front desk showed us a rental unit in the Coral building which was completely redone and looked nice plus had a great view of the ocean as it was upstairs.  You are across the street and the beach is tiny.  The older units do not have ocean view because it is blocked by a restaurant on the beach.  After that we walked over to the front desk of H.T.S.E. Timeshares Resales and spoke with a lady from the H.T.S.E. Exchange Club for trading or renting units from the owners.  I would give them a call, riverdees05 and ask for their brochure and prices.  The person to contact is Ralph M. Hornstine and the number is 1-866-860-4873.  They are a lot less expensive than the Marriott or Westin resorts but still nice and comfortable units.  I don't remember if it had air condition because we hardly ever use it in March and April.  We leave our doors and windows wide open.  I am glad that the sun, fresh air and wind, beach and blue ocean are still to enjoy by everyone.


----------



## lovemyjeep (Jun 19, 2005)

*jjking42*

Hello-Not sure if my private e-mail worked correctly-just recently tonight read these postings.

If not, could you please send me a private e-mail response for me to give you private information.

Thanks


----------



## Autuamnsprite (Jun 20, 2005)

We own at One Napili Way, and just last week received an email stating they are now sold out.  However, they do have four resale weeks available.  Two fixed in January and two fixed in March.  It also said there was a waiting list.  You won't find any resale weeks except through them, though I noticed on the classified ads section there is one on there.  But, ONP exercises their right of first refusal.

The complex was originally supposed to be condo's but that fell through and they started the timeshares, so the units are as they would be for full time living, i.e. spacious and fully equipped.  They are very nice units, they have a patio or (if an upstairs unit) a balcony overlooking the pool.  The complex is small (as stated in another post), however it is very clean and well kept.  The manager is the son-in-law of the owners, it's a family owned and run company.  They are very nice people, will answer any questions you may have regarding pretty much anything.

As for the beach, it's withing walking distance (a minute maybe) and it's beautiful.  There is even shade.  ONP has beach chairs you can use there, also.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, it was our understanding when we were there last month that the weeks were sold out but they would buy back weeks from owners for just $800.00 less than they paid, which is great insurance for a skeptical purchaser.  They had just two weeks available at that time.  We are going to buy a week when we can afford to pay cash, probably this fall, and if they do not have a week at that time, we will just wait.

Are all of the weeks fixed?  I guess I could send them an email.  I would want a week during whale season because we missed it this time, and the weather is cooler.  I don't need air conditioning as long as the temperatures remain in the low 80's, especially with ceiling fans.  The unit we toured was very cool and the temperature was actually 86 degrees at the time.  I am about thirty pounds overweight and suffer from hot flashes, and that unit was a comfortable temperature FOR ME.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 20, 2005)

I keep my house and office between 70-72 degrees. I have stayed in units with ac that could not maintain that temperature. The marriott waiohai could not maintain that temerature. Very disappointing for such a nice resort.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2005)

How do you manage outside if you like it this cool inside?  Do you stay inside always when you are on vacation?  Normally, 76 degrees feels cool when it is warm and/or humid outside.  Maybe, you left the doors and windows wide open at the Waiohai Beach Club and still expected to cool the place down to 72 degrees?  We were told by our a/c repairman at home that an a/c unit can only cool about ten degrees from the outside temperature but without the humidity, it feels so much cooler inside.  At 72 degrees with a/c on, I would be freezing unless I am exercising hard or doing physical work.

The electricity company recommends leaving it at 78 degrees and it feels nice when you come in from outside.  I hope for the consumer's sake that the expensive hotels and resorts have an automatic turn off feature for the a/c when people leave their doors or windows wide open.  That would make economic and environmental friendly sense for everyone.  JMHO.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jun 20, 2005)

I suggest you look into these series of books about Hawaii to really find the best swimable and snorkeling beaches.


http://www.wizardpub.com/main/home.html


----------



## Harry (Jun 20, 2005)

*


			
				jjking42 said:
			
		


			I keep my house and office between 70-72 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				jjking42 said:
			
		

> You would not do well in Arizona this time of year.  It is presently 107 and we expect 112 by days end.  I am sitting in a comfortble 84 degree office.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Texas is hot at this time of year......*

Texas is so much hotter than Colorado, where we live.  Most of my friends and relatives from Texas freeze when my thermostat is on 76 degrees in the summer.  I am surprised that you are bothered by Hawaii's usual 80-86 degree high temperatures, since you are from Texas.  A young man from Dallas that stayed with us for a while wears jeans and long-sleeved shirts unless it's over ninety degrees.

Hawaii should feel like a Texas winter.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2005)

JohnnyO said:
			
		

> I suggest you look into these series of books about Hawaii to really find the best swimable and snorkeling beaches.
> 
> 
> http://www.wizardpub.com/main/home.html


John, these are great books and I have another title for people who love snorkeling too.  "Snorkel Maui and Lana'i" - Guide to the Underwater World of Hawai'i by Judy and Mel Malinowski.  It is available at Wal Mart and on Amazon.com too for about $12.  We really liked it because it is so detailed.   

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0964668033/msn-bookfo/ref=nosim/002-1268631-1331220


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Maui Revealed*  byAndrew Doughty and Harriett Friedman is an excellent book that we purchased and have seen many people on this site recommend.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 21, 2005)

I was not born and reaised in texas. I am from Northern Virginia and grew up waiting for the school bus in short sleve shirts in the snow during January. I use to open my windows at night during the winter. And would wake up with steam coming off my breath. My wife grew up in the mountins of New mexico, so she likes it cool also. We get a laugh at our friends when they break out the heavy coats at 60 degrees.

I enjoy being outsdie in the sun and beach. I love the water and use lots of sunscreen. But when it comes to sleeping I need cool and dry. I was as scout leader in texas for many years and have spent many a hot summer night in a tent trying to sleep.

I can deal with the heat but would not chose to sleep in it for a vacation. When it come to sleep I need dark, cold, silent. 

I have never slept in a car, train, plane, chair. I am jealous of those that can. My wife falls a sleep 5 minutes after the plane takes off. She slept in a rock concert once. Not my luck. 

Anyway it can get as hot as it wants during the day as long as I can get cool and dry at night. 

At the marriott waiohai we never opened the windows only opened the door when leaving and coming and still the ac would not get cool enough in March. Some rooms got colder than others. The second bedroom and living room have better air flow than the master bedroom. Once we closed of some of the other vents the master bedroom cooled down more.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 21, 2005)

Harry 
84 in arizona feel much cooler then 84 in dallas, because of the lack of humidity there.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 21, 2005)

Once, I was a week in Houston, TX and felt like I was walking in a hothouse constantly.  I practically could not breath.  Yes, the air condition in the Hilton Hotel was so cold that everything in the room smelled musty.  How could that be because A/C takes all the moisture out?  It ruined my luggage because I hate that musty smell.

I agree with you that sleeping in a dark, cool, quiet room gives you a much better rest but we love to listen to the ocean so rather leave the windows wide open.  Sooner or later we drop off anyway.  Some of the resorts have lots of birds and they wake you up early in the morning and in Maui, we get woken up by the roosters.  Many guests complain but we love it.  The early mornings are beautiful.

Did you have them check the A/C at the Waiohai Beach Club if it was different in every room?  Maybe, it could be fixed.  We never used it so do not know.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 25, 2005)

hibbert6 said:
			
		

> We're looking at purchasing a T/S on any of the islands, but want to buy at a complex that is either right on, or, say within 100 yards of, a swimmable /maybe snorkel-able beach.  Please share your knowledge!   (Unfortunately, we can't afford Marriott or Westin...)  Thanks!
> Dave


 How about The Whaler in Kaanapali.  It sits on the ocean and great snorkeling at Black Rock, just a short distance from it.  Call Whaler Realty for resale information.  We bought from Bob Cartwright about 10 years ago and our timeshare has increased in value!  Use Google and call up The Whaler to see what it is like.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 25, 2005)

I tried to look it up since I had never heard of this resort.  It is right on the beach!     Here is the web site:

http://www.whalerinn.com/index.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Gardens at West Maui has a/c that works well*

You just have to keep those windows closed for it to be effective.  I stayed cool last month and it was 86 degrees and I have hot flashes like crazy.  I couldn't sit on the patio very long because it was just too hot out there, but everyone else was okay with the shady patio, overlooking the golf course.  Those units are small but very nice.  They have king-sized beds and two bathrooms.

That resort is across the street from the beach, so you have to walk through Napili Kai resort (rental/hotel units that are beautiful and on the beach) to get to the beach, but we did that every night we could to watch the sunset over the ocean.  Every picture we took of the beach and the sunset over the ocean looks like a postcard, it is so beautiful.


----------



## hibbert6 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Wrong Whaler link...*



			
				iconnections said:
			
		

> I tried to look it up since I had never heard of this resort.  It is right on the beach!     Here is the web site:
> 
> http://www.whalerinn.com/index.html



This is the link to a Whaler Inn in North Carolina!  There IS one on Maui, too. (I gotta learn how to add a link!)

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2005)

Dave,

It is easy to copy and paste a link. Make sure that there is always a space before and after the link you pasted in. You cannot start the link in a new paragraph at the beginning of the line but must hit the space bar once. You can also use the <> icon in the little toolbar above and paste it there and it will appear in your text and continue with the following word after hitting the space bar once again like you always do.

Yes, that was the wrong link and I looked again. I found the Whaler Inn under http://www.tripadvisor.com/ and found more pictures when I clicked on the picture in the page. I am sure you we can find it in the TUG reviews or in RCI or II but I don't know to which trading company it belongs. It looks like a lot of rooms have ocean view from the second floor up. We did not see this hotel or timeshare resort when we walked the Ka'anapali beach.


----------



## hibbert6 (Jun 29, 2005)

*I'll Hafta try it!*

Thanks, Emmy, for the instructions on how to add a link.
Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Kahana Beach Villas have a/c and are on the ocean.*

I was checking various resorts that Consolidated manages and saw that Kahana Beach Villas do have a/c.  They are generally pretty inexpensive on the resale market, are on the beach, and some units have good ocean views.  It's a pretty nice resort.

Personally, I would rather have maintenance fees under $600 for a unit near the beach.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Where did you decide to buy?*

You have probably made up your mind, so what did you decide to do?


----------

